# Hi-Torque Electric Car Vehicle Motor by Jim Husted



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $100.00* (0 Bid)
End Date: Thursday Mar-12-2009 20:00:00 PDT
Buy It Now for only: US $750.00
Bid now | Buy it now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

